# Dosing HGH - one shot vs multi shots



## sfstud33

Question for you guys that are doing 3 ius or more. 

Are you doing one shot in the morning, or spacing the shots out during the day? Does it even matter? For example if you have worked up to 4ius or more - is there an advantage to having one large "blast" or more frequent smaller blasts...


----------



## Spongy

I've done it both ways (shooting 5IU daily) and haven't noticed a difference other than when I do all at once I feel quite a bit more lethargic post injection.  

The half life of HGH is (biologically) between 9 and 17 hours so theory would tell us that injecting twice a day would create a more steady level in the body.  BUT you have to remember that GH within the body is only secreted in spurts as well, so there may not be a need for "steady" levels, as opposed to a hormone like testosterone.  

HGH spikes quickly after injection, then gradually declines so, in a sense, you can "spike" it twice a day.  

All this is speculation at this point as there is no hard, fast study on HGH injection timing for anti-aging purposes as it is not an FDA approved practice (yet).  Lots of broscience backed by interpretations of previous studies.


----------



## PillarofBalance

^^^ steady levels of HGH is termed a GH "bleed" and is a feminized pattern of release. 

My theory behind why I hit 4iu at once is because I want to take it when cortisol is at it's highest. Post workout or mid afternoon.


----------



## sfstud33

Im planning HGH for the end of the year. So if i work out in the morning aroud 8am - i would take it after say at about 10 - 11am in one slam?


----------



## Spongy

this actually makes a lot of sense.  I take mine at night right before bed just because i hate feeling lethargic lo.  That's about as technical as I've gotten with it.



PillarofBalance said:


> ^^^ steady levels of HGH is termed a GH "bleed" and is a feminized pattern of release.
> 
> My theory behind why I hit 4iu at once is because I want to take it when cortisol is at it's highest. Post workout or mid afternoon.


----------



## grind4it

Over 4iu I break it up into two shots one in the morning when I wake 5am. I read this is when you natural GH is lowest and also one of the peaks for cortisol.
I workout at 6:30am. I take my 2nd shot at 2-3pm this is another point when cortisol hits hard.

I have doNe it all in one shot. The issue I have as mentioned above is I become lathagic. I have a hard time staying awake.


----------



## CLSMTH700

i had done both ways but ran serostim (pharma grade) hgh at pretty low dosage for 6months. i liked and would do it gain.

BUT there is a whole HGH protocol where guys blast all weeks dose in 1 injection per week.  So they would take like 20iu 1x per week instead of 4iu a day

this speaks to the natural growth "spurts" that you have when you are in puberty growing ...

guys swear that they get good gains like this.


----------



## Spongy

good lord, I would probably go into a coma.  



CLSMTH700 said:


> i had done both ways but ran serostim (pharma grade) hgh at pretty low dosage for 6months. i liked and would do it gain.
> 
> BUT there is a whole HGH protocol where guys blast all weeks dose in 1 injection per week.  So they would take like 20iu 1x per week instead of 4iu a day
> 
> this speaks to the natural growth "spurts" that you have when you are in puberty growing ...
> 
> guys swear that they get good gains like this.


----------



## PillarofBalance

I guess I am lucky the lethargy isn't bad for me. But my feet are killing me! All swollen and hurty and shit. lol ow!


----------



## grind4it

LMAO! That makes two of us. I get the nods after a 5iu shot.



Spongy said:


> good lord, I would probably go into a coma.


----------



## DF

I take mine in the late afternoon or evening.  Even on the 2iu that I take if I do it in the morning I need a damn nap.


----------



## noobmuscle

Good read guys. I am still researching the old fountain of youth myself... thanks for starting this thread stud.


----------



## cranium85

CLSMTH700 said:


> i had done both ways but ran serostim (pharma grade) hgh at pretty low dosage for 6months. i liked and would do it gain.
> 
> BUT there is a whole HGH protocol where guys blast all weeks dose in 1 injection per week.  So they would take like 20iu 1x per week instead of 4iu a day
> 
> this speaks to the natural growth "spurts" that you have when you are in puberty growing ...
> 
> guys swear that they get good gains like this.



yes i read that article too, but i wasnt feeling it. id rather do it daily. 5 on 2 off


----------



## CLSMTH700

yeah i get drowsy too especially if i eat too soon


----------



## CLSMTH700

Spongy said:


> good lord, I would probably go into a coma.





grind4it said:


> LMAO! That makes two of us. I get the nods after a 5iu shot.





Dfeaton said:


> I take mine in the late afternoon or evening.  Even on the 2iu that I take if I do it in the morning I need a damn nap.



yeah i get drowsy too especially if i eat too soon


----------



## CLSMTH700

cranium85 said:


> yes i read that article too, but i wasnt feeling it. id rather do it daily. 5 on 2 off



same here too


----------



## BigFella

Spongy said:


> this actually makes a lot of sense.  I take mine at night right before bed just because i hate feeling lethargic lo.  That's about as technical as I've gotten with it.


Sounding even better. Off the sleeping meds but not sleeping yet. This could be the secret.


----------



## amore169

At the moment I'm injecting Rips 4 iu's right after my workout, then I wait 30 min to eat my carbs.


----------



## Lulu66

CLSMTH700 said:


> i had done both ways but ran serostim (pharma grade) hgh at pretty low dosage for 6months. i liked and would do it gain.
> 
> BUT there is a whole HGH protocol where guys blast all weeks dose in 1 injection per week.  So they would take like 20iu 1x per week instead of 4iu a day
> 
> this speaks to the natural growth "spurts" that you have when you are in puberty growing ...
> 
> guys swear that they get good gains like this.



Damn thats a lot, i done 5 ui a day and couldnt handle the sidds, specially hand numbness, and had to split is twice a day. Cant imagine 20. Id be ded


----------



## Zeek

Not every hgh thread needs an old fart chiming in since much of this stuff is opinion based.

 With that said as long as you are actually taking hgh, life is good!  

 but damn I could talk about blasting!  Attempting to mimick puberty and whether or not our body continues to produce gh when we inject it from the outside.


----------



## CLSMTH700

wouldn't be a thread with out zeek 

I miss being on hgh thinking about getting on soon.  I may even break from TRT and just run gh 



Ezekiel said:


> Not every hgh thread needs an old fart chiming in since much of this stuff is opinion based.
> 
> With that said as long as you are actually taking hgh, life is good!
> 
> but damn I could talk about blasting!  Attempting to mimick puberty and whether or not our body continues to produce gh when we inject it from the outside.


----------



## NicNitro

The body produces HGH in a pulsating fashion throughout the day with the heaviest waves occurring roughly 2-3 hours after going to bed as you fall into a deep REM sleep. HGH is absorbed by the body within approximately 3 hours (100%). Your strategy with on timing and dosage depends on age and the other factors of your cycle. There is no single best strategy, you must listen to your body by trying various methods.  

If you are between the ages of 20’s to early 50’s, there is still a good chance that your own endogenous production of HGH is still at a decent level. The perfect time to take HGH would be early morning. Why?  This is after your body’s own secretion of HGH in the night. If you get up to take a piss early in the morning, this is the ideal time to take your HGH.  The 2nd best time would be first thing in the morning when you wake up & get out of bed

When splitting your doses, the two times of the day when your cortisol levels are at their peak are when you wake up (If you get up to take a piss at 5 am’ish versus 7:30 am if you went to bed around 11 pm) and in the early afternoon.  By nature cortisol is very catabolic & well timed injection(s) can help diminish this effect.

If your own endogenous production is shut down (like mine being post 50 yrs of age), then just before bed is best as it emulates a normal functioning pituitary gland.

If you are taking insulin with your HGH: take the insulin right after work out and HGH as described above.

(I think I got this right


----------



## AndroSport

NicNitro said:


> The body produces HGH in a pulsating fashion throughout the day with the heaviest waves occurring roughly 2-3 hours after going to bed as you fall into a deep REM sleep. HGH is absorbed by the body within approximately 3 hours (100%).



So... if it takes a few hours after being asleep to secrete and then another 3 to absorb 100% would you say that if you do not get  at least 6 hours of sleep per night your absorption of proper HGH levels will be majorly diminished? I am assuming so baed on this statement.

I work east coast hours but live on the west coast technically... love working those hours but cannot get myself to *live* on those hours. Still going to bed around 11 and getting up before 4am. I do catch up on weekends but i am horrible about getting to bed on time during the week. Need to work on this. I see this as another excuse to start the rips


----------



## NicNitro

The short answer is 7 to 8 hours of sleep is critical to your investment in your body.


----------

